# Clubs In Cornwall



## Ryan1984 (4 Feb 2012)

Hello all not sure if this is the right section, but can anyone recomend a good club around the Truro area to join, I ride at a steady 14mph little slower on the hills just wanna meet some new people really, thanks.


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Feb 2012)

Hi Ryan,

There is a new(ish) club that is based at Bissoe and you can see the details here: http://www.oneandallcycling.co.uk/

I don't know the club but it's somewhere to start.

I haven't been back to Truro for a while but I seem to remember that Clive Mitchell Cycles at 6 Calenick Street used to organise some rides, it maybe worth your while to look in on them and ask what they can propose.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan1984 (4 Feb 2012)

Yeah heard abouth one and all, but cant find a website for them


----------



## ajb (4 Feb 2012)

One and All cycling are all tied up with Bike Chain Ricci over in Redruth, pop in and ask them.


----------



## Falwheeler (4 Feb 2012)

Here is a link to the Falmouth Wheelers site http://www.falmouthwheelers.co.uk/index.php?p=links which in turn has links to other clubs in Cornwall


----------



## Ryan1984 (4 Feb 2012)

Thanks to all ill look into them


----------



## david1701 (16 Feb 2012)

I know a guy who knows someone in one and all, meant to be a big friendly club. I just kinda wish there was something like it in my part of north Cornwall :s


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Feb 2012)

We have ridden with One & All for the last two years when we go to Cornwall on holiday, very friendly bunch, my better half has a contact name and phone number, she is away until tomorrow but if you like I am happy to pass on the info when she returns. Let me know if you want the contact details.


----------

